# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  máy in tạo mạch in mẫu

## nhatson

cái này chác cụ gà ghiền đây






vào web của hãng để xem hoạt động ah
http://volterainc.com/

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

ui, em iu bác quá :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

> ui, em iu bác quá :x :x :x


mực em nghĩ cụ diy được, còn vấn đề cái nozzel 10mil nửa thôi  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

Trước có thằng cha nào gắn cây bút thiên long lên con c n c thì phải

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, em nghĩ gắn cái kim tiêm cho nó khỏe  :Smile: )

----------


## conga

Em thấy các bác nghiên cứu nhiều vụ làm pcb bằng nhiều pp, như bác gamo nghiên cứu rất nhiều.
Đối vs e thì duy nhất 1 pp mà từ xưa đến nay e vẫn làm đó là tạo đường mạch,phủ xanh,vàng,đỏ,in tên lk trắng đen bằng in lụa. Chất lượng tuyệt đẹp mà ko lo đứt đường. Cho cnc khoan lỗ rồi đặt lên kéo thôi. Ngon bổ rẻ. 
P/s: các bác ở trên hn có dịp qua chợ zời để ý vài ba hiệu điện tử bên tay trái đường đi vào gần đầu chợ, e toàn làm board led vẫy 8,16,32 kênh. Board đồng hồ vạn niên cho họ đấy. Nhưng hồi này bận ko ham nữa roài. Hi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mỗi pp có ưu & nhược điểm riêng của nó. Ngày xưa em dùng in lụa ấy chứ nhưng dẹp nó lâu rồi vì mất công quá mà em thì lười.

Pp của em hiện nay là thảy vào máy in in luôn cho nó khoẻ. Mình in 1-2 loại mạch năm này tháng khác thì in lụa được chứ mỗi lần 1 mạch khác nhau mà in lụa thì chết. Đó là chưa kể đên việc in lụa thì sao in 10mil & in màu được.

Quên, tiện thể giới thiệu máy in pcb v3 hân hạnh được tài trợ bởi bác Nam CNC (máy in của em & toàn bộ phần cơ của chả  :Cool: )

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, conga, hungdn, nhatson

----------


## conga

Vẹo cổ rồi bác Gà ạ. Có cờ nhíp bác đưa nên cho ae chiêm ngưỡng công nghệ cao nào. In lưới mạch 8mil (0,2mm) cũng in đc mà. Linh kiện dán e vẫn in lụa . Lụa mắt 180 cho in đường mạch, dòng lưới Nittoku của nhựt,chịu được lực căng đến gần 40 niuton, tạo đường mạch in sắc nét. Và quan trọng nhất là Dao gạt,loại xin chịu được dung môi dùng nửa năm ko thấy mòn., chứ mấy loại vàng vàng đỏ đỏ,ko làm được điều đó...
P/s: Chuẩn rồi bác gà, e thì toàn làm mấy thứ đó mà, led vẫy, kích điện cho bà con vùng sâu, vùng xa... mà nhà bác dây điện sao mà nó lằng nhằng dữ... :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

hình như cái bộ ống chích và dàn khí nén điều tiết và bơm mực là có sẵn, mấy hôm đi triễn làm dịp tháng 12 này thấy có bán nhiều mà không quan tâm, mai mốt để ý lại 1 xíu , dàn cơ thì em lo được khỏi lo nhé Gamo, còn dàn bơm để vào cái trung tâm gì gì của chú nghiên cứu với mấy ông tiên ấy chắc ra hehehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hế hế, bộ ống bơm keo tau có rồi, để kiếm 1 cái bơm hơi mini nữa cho nó gọn & chưa biết thiết kế bộ điều tiết khí ra sao. Để thiết kế nó theo dạng thảo gỡ được rồi gắn vào con máy CNC của mày là xong. Nhưng mà ko biết đường vẽ ra có đẹp, 10 mil nổi ko?

Bác conga: hehe sorry bác, em quên ko quay cái hình lại. Các loại dùng in lụa cao cấp thì mua ở đâu hả bác? lNó khác loại thường như thế nào? Vấn đề em oải nhất là sau khi kéo lụa xong phải rửa, oải quá  :Cool: 
Cái máy in em đang để đóng bụi mấy tháng nay, lôi ra in chắc phải súc mực, thôi gửi tạm bác xem hình test em nó hồi mới xử xong: 


Đa số các loại pigment ink sau khi nóng chảy ra đều kháng acid/FeCl3. Sau khi in xong, bác thảy vào lò nướng hoặc dùng súng hơi nóng phun cho mực chảy ra, bám vào bề mặt là khắc acid được.

Thật ra in silk layer bằng máy in cũng có điểm dở là ko in được màu trắng, nét chữ ko nổi & đẹp như in lụa. Ngoài ra còn có màn bơm keo & solder paste nữa => để chế theo kiểu máy bác Nhật Sơn post xem sao.

----------


## nhatson

> hình như cái bộ ống chích và dàn khí nén điều tiết và bơm mực là có sẵn, mấy hôm đi triễn làm dịp tháng 12 này thấy có bán nhiều mà không quan tâm, mai mốt để ý lại 1 xíu , dàn cơ thì em lo được khỏi lo nhé Gamo, còn dàn bơm để vào cái trung tâm gì gì của chú nghiên cứu với mấy ông tiên ấy chắc ra hehehehe.


ống bơm thì nhiều, có điều cái nozzle 10mil thui ah

----------


## conga

> Hế hế, bộ ống bơm keo tau có rồi, để kiếm 1 cái bơm hơi mini nữa cho nó gọn & chưa biết thiết kế bộ điều tiết khí ra sao. Để thiết kế nó theo dạng thảo gỡ được rồi gắn vào con máy CNC của mày là xong. Nhưng mà ko biết đường vẽ ra có đẹp, 10 mil nổi ko?
> 
> Bác conga: hehe sorry bác, em quên ko quay cái hình lại. Các loại dùng in lụa cao cấp thì mua ở đâu hả bác? lNó khác loại thường như thế nào? Vấn đề em oải nhất là sau khi kéo lụa xong phải rửa, oải quá 
> Cái máy in em đang để đóng bụi mấy tháng nay, lôi ra in chắc phải súc mực, thôi gửi tạm bác xem hình test em nó hồi mới xử xong: 
> 
> 
> Đa số các loại pigment ink sau khi nóng chảy ra đều kháng acid/FeCl3. Sau khi in xong, bác thảy vào lò nướng hoặc dùng súng hơi nóng phun cho mực chảy ra, bám vào bề mặt là khắc acid được.
> 
> Thật ra in silk layer bằng máy in cũng có điểm dở là ko in được màu trắng, nét chữ ko nổi & đẹp như in lụa. Ngoài ra còn có màn bơm keo & solder paste nữa => để chế theo kiểu máy bác Nhật Sơn post xem sao.


Các loại đó thì hà nội rất sẵn, và em hay lấy hàng của Printech ở Khương Trung-Họ toàn gửi hàng theo xe về.Để tạo bản in em dung Unalo 731- Đặc tính của dòng keo chụp bản này là chịu được dung môi khá mạnh, không làm vỡ bản in khi kéo. Về phần rửa khung sau khi sử dụng em dùng chủ yếu là 2 loại và chỉ có 2 loại, Unalo 5 và Unalo 8. Thằng 5 để tẩy bản, và thằng 8 để đánh bay mực chết và bóng ma (Ghost) để đảm bảo cho lần sau không bị bít lưới. Lưới xịn và lưới đểu thì lưới đểu không có độ căng bằng xin, hay bị đứt,rách lưới, thủng lỗ,không chịu được dung môi chỉ dùng độ 2 tháng đổ lại là xoẹt...--> alo (căng cho mình vài khung nhá)
P/s: Công nhận cái máy của bác đa năng thiệt,mực của bác là mực UV hay mực gì đặc biệt.em load 15p để 480 mà vẫn chưa xem được, để 144 thì nom ko rõ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À, vụ bơm keo với solder paste em chưa làm được, đang tính phải thiết kế 1 cái theo mô hình bác Nhật Sơn giới thiệu chứ máy in thường phun ko nổi keo với solder paste.

10mil = ... mm vậy ta? Em có 1 đống đầu phun cho máy bơm keo mà chưa để ý là bao nhiêu.

----------


## conga

> À, vụ bơm keo với solder paste em chưa làm được, đang tính phải thiết kế 1 cái theo mô hình bác Nhật Sơn giới thiệu chứ máy in thường phun ko nổi keo với solder paste.
> 
> 10mil = ... mm vậy ta? Em có 1 đống đầu phun cho máy bơm keo mà chưa để ý là bao nhiêu.


À mà nghe bác Minh nói bác sáng chế được keo dẫn điện để làm PCB 2 lớp, từ trước đến nay em chỉ thấy dùng bể mạ, mạ hoá học để mạ xuyên lỗ mạch in chứ chưa nghe cái keo dẫn điện nó ntn, ra làm sao chi phí, time, độc hại có như mạ hoá học.? E chỉ nghe nên mang máng tưởng tưởng chắc bác dùng chổi than, vì chổi than dẫn điện mà.. :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Keke, hồi đó lão Minh & anh em có post tùm lum về công nghệ làm mạch in á bác. Cơ bản là có chục pp từ sử dung bạc (siêu mắc) đến than, hydrophosphite, carbon nanotube, phi kim dẫn điện, dung dịch đồng, mạ điện (activate bằng Paladi)

Em thì vẫn hay dùng keo bạc vì làm ít & cần chất lượng & tốc độ. Bác làm lớn thì phải chơi với Pd rồi  :Smile: ) Giá nó rẻ, 700k/100gr  :Smile: )

----------

conga

----------


## ABCNC

Bộ máy bơm keo Taobao có 3 trăm mấy tệ thôi (ở SG bán khoảng 3,5tr). Để may rảnh mở bộ đồ lòng máy cho bác xem có chế cháo gì đc ko, phần chính của nó là 1 cục solenoid và board mạch. Muốn tạo nét mảnh thì dùng đầu kim nhỏ thôi, nó có kim 0.25mm thì phải.
Printech trên SG ở khu Trung Sơn qua khỏi kho DBT 1 chút.
Bác cho xin thông tin vụ keo bạc với, e làm mô hình hay sd trc giờ thường mua keo tuyp bên cửa hàng linh kiện dthoai, thấy chưa ổn lắm, cám ơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe thanks bác!

Vụ keo bạc thì tốt nhất bác mua trên Aliexpress/Taobao hoặc Ebay cũng được. Ngoài ra nếu tự chế thì tính ra ko rẻ hơn mà risk cao hơn nhiều. Em ko nhớ chính xác formula nhưng cơ bản là 1 dung dịch bạc, phân huỷ khi bị khô cho ra bạc nano bám trên bề mặt.

Một giải pháp nữa là sử dụng polymer dẫn điện PSS:PEDOT nhưng em ko kiếm được nơi bán, kể cả Ebay & Aliexpress. Bác có biết chỗ nào bán ko?

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Cái board chụp chưa dc rõ, vì ko dám đụng tới mấy ống dẫn khí sợ hở. Nếu bác thấy khả thi, thì để hôm nào móc cái board ra chụp.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, mỗi pp có ưu & nhược điểm riêng của nó. Ngày xưa em dùng in lụa ấy chứ nhưng dẹp nó lâu rồi vì mất công quá mà em thì lười.
> 
> Pp của em hiện nay là thảy vào máy in in luôn cho nó khoẻ. Mình in 1-2 loại mạch năm này tháng khác thì in lụa được chứ mỗi lần 1 mạch khác nhau mà in lụa thì chết. Đó là chưa kể đên việc in lụa thì sao in 10mil & in màu được.
> 
> Quên, tiện thể giới thiệu máy in pcb v3 hân hạnh được tài trợ bởi bác Nam CNC (máy in của em & toàn bộ phần cơ của chả )


cụ gà dk cái alphastep kiều gì nhỉ . lấy tín hiệu của encoder ah?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em hack tín hiệu điều khiển của máy in ợ... Nó dùng con chip của Allero

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, em hack tín hiệu điều khiển của máy in ợ... Nó dùng con chip của Allero


rulo lăn giấy mày này dùng xì step ah?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, yeah, dòng cuối cùng còn dùng step. Các dòng sau bọn nó chuyển sang motor thường + absolute encoder hết

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, yeah, dòng cuối cùng còn dùng step. Các dòng sau bọn nó chuyển sang motor thường + absolute encoder hết


thế lúc nó clean đầu in, motor nó chạy miết để bơm mục dư ra, cụ xử lí thế nao ah?

----------


## Gamo

> Cái board chụp chưa dc rõ, vì ko dám đụng tới mấy ống dẫn khí sợ hở. Nếu bác thấy khả thi, thì để hôm nào móc cái board ra chụp.


Ui, cảm ơn bác. Thế này thì tốt quá rồi :x :x :x Có điều em vẫn chưa hình dung hệ thống khí nó sao lằng ngoằng thế nhỉ? Bác nào chiên da có thể chỉ em với được ko?

----------


## Gamo

> thế lúc nó clean đầu in, motor nó chạy miết để bơm mục dư ra, cụ xử lí thế nao ah?


^.^ hehe, có 1 nút ready. Máy khởi động xong thì mới nhấn nút ready cho MCU bắt đầu hoạt động.

Còn đương nhiên để clean đầu phun thì mình phải chơi chiêu khác, công nghệ cực kỳ hiện đại  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

dispenser control
dùng áp suất để bơm ddich ah, có cái timer để chình thởi gian cấp keo , 1 cái bơm vacuum đề rút ngược ddich về khi ngừng để ko bị nhỏ giọt ah
>> rối rắm, em mà làm thì dùng ống chít vối stepper motor

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ko biết mình dùng ống tiêm chính xác ko ta? Món đó có vẻ dễ hơn nhỉ  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, ko biết mình dùng ống tiêm chính xác ko ta? Món đó có vẻ dễ hơn nhỉ )


cái ống nhựa dispenser kia cũng như ống tiêm thôi ah, nó có 2 option, 1 là cái dít xanh để cắm ống hơi, 2 là cái đầu để biến thành giống như ống tiêm ah
chủ yếu là cái đầu nó phải cắm được với nozzel

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đầu nó thì mình có ống bơm keo bác ợ, 10mil chắc có. Có điều nhìn các thiết bị điều khí của nó thì em gà mờ luôn thôi. Bác ABCNC có thể giới thiệu sơ từng bộ phận một trong máy bơm keo đó được ko?

----------


## ABCNC

Đây là sơ đồ đg ống và 1 số size đầu kim, mình ko biết nó hoạt động ra sao, thấy xịt đều là ngon roài.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Whoot, thanks bác!!! Để em làm thử, sẽ post lên khè các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

cụ gamo có time prototype cai PCB de em làm cai PWM to analog cho cái tên router dần xây nhà em ko ah

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc... cái máy in em đang để một góc cả mấy tháng nay, giờ in thì chắc phải lôi ra clean head 1-2 ngày mới in được  :Wink: ) Để mấy bữa nữa em rảnh sẽ lôi nó ra tút lại phục vụ các bác :x

----------

